# Scott CR1 Bottom Bracket Unbonding



## bigmig88

This weekend my 2005 CR1 Team Issue starting making terrible creaking noises. To my horror when I look at my bike the Bottom Bracket shell has come apart from the carbon bottom bracket area. 

I took it to my LBS today, and they said that it would be a warranty claim, which is great, but suggested they would replace with a CR1 SL. 

My problem is that the CR1 SL is kind of a much lower spec frame and heavier that my CR1 Team Issue. I thought a like for like replacement would be an Addict R2? 

It seems a few people have had this same issue, can anyone help with what happened and what Scott did about it? What frame did others get replaced with? 

Also the LBS said this was caused by Campagnolo bottom bracket design, and that Scott wont warranty the new frame if we installed Campagnolo Record on it. I find this a bit crazy. Any body have this same info? 

Apparently the Ultra Torque cranks are fine and dont cause the same issue.

thanks any help appreciated.


----------



## b24fsb

the 08 CR1 SL is made with HMF carbon which is what your 05 team issue was made of, the only real difference is that your team issue has yellow graphics. your frame is 990g if im not mistaken and a SL is the same weight. to my knowledge whenever someone breaks a CR1 frame they either get replaced with a Pro or SL. the addict is made with HMX carbon with is lighter and stiffer, you could pay to upgrade to a addict but that bike is very much above the level of your team issue CR1.

as for the campy stuff causing the problem, i have never heard of that. in 05-07 scott made a CR1 with campy so that reasoning doesnt make much since.


----------



## bigmig88

Thanks, my Team Issue frame is 880 grams, or that's what the quality control sheet that came with it said. Good to know that the Team Issue was made of HMF. I wonder what then made the difference between the 880gm frames (Ltd and team issue) and the 990gm frames (Pro and Team).

On the Addict, from what I can see from the Scott website, the R1, R2 and R3 are HMX and the R4 is HMF. Or do you think that is wrong? Especially seeing as they quote the R4 as 790gms as well, plus paint I presume.

I understand and agree what you are saying about Campy, but thats what the LBS told me, and he is giving me a Record UltraTorque at cost so I guess there must be something in it (or he is a nice guy)


----------



## bigmig88

I forgot to say, my LBS is now offering an R4 as replacement. Now I am trying to workout if the R4 is a good replacement. Any help appreciated.

I am still stuck on the fact that the R4 is the bottom of the range, and my one was the Top of the Range when I purchased it. ie. My bike was used by the Tour De France riders, so why wouldnt Scott replace with an equivelent level bike that is used in the TDF, and at the same cost.

The cost issue, being what I paid for the frame is what you can now get a full R4 bike for, which must mean that that is a lower spec frame/component package. The equivelent priced frame/component package is the R1.


----------



## dukey

Don't wanna threadjack, but I was wondering if you could post pics of your bootom bracket? I'm sure it would help other Cr1 owners to see what the BB unbonding actually looks like. I for one am hearing creaking noises from mine and i'm getting paranoid!


----------



## b24fsb

you are right about the R1-R3 is made of HMX carbon and has the integrated seatpost, the R4 is made with HMF carbon and has a normal seatpost and clamp. the R4 will be a little heavier than the R1-R3, by how much im not sure. thinking back a SL should be 880g because back in 07 when i got my CR1 team(105) i remember the manager giving me crap for not getting the SL, he was saying that my frame is 990g and that the SL was 880g and made with better carbon. i just liked the red/white frame better and i told him groups didnt mean $hit to me cause i was going campy. now since the SL is gone and has been replaced by the Ltd i wonder if the frame is still 880g or if its really now just a DA CR1 that has a 990g frame. 

the R4 will be the closest to your team issue frame is my guess, the carbon will be the same and while the frame manufacturing is different it should be stiffer and perhaps the lighter if not the same weight.


----------



## bigmig88

Thanks, b24fsb, I understand what you are saying but I still cant reconcile the fact that my frame retail cost is now the same as a whole bike, when the overall prices have not reduced at all, in fact they have increased. ie the Record LTD is now $8k versus $6 it was a couple of years ago. 

Dukey, I will post the pictures of later tonight when I download my camera, but there is nothing much to see.
The main thing I could see was and a small hairline crack opening and closing between the aluminium shell and the carbon. I did this with one pedal in each hand and flexed as hard as I could. Honestly it didnt take much, and it wasnt like it had failed to the point of falling out. It was just creaking. At first I thought it was my pedal and cleat squeaking, but turned out not :-(


----------



## bigmig88

Just Put up the pictures of my bottom bracket unbonding on my website.
Cheers
http://www.totalcycling.co.nz/content/view/42/1/


----------



## dukey

Cool thanks for the pics. Mine is a 2006 and and can't see any white bonding "glue" between the BB and the frame. Maybe they changed the process between the years. Still can't figure out the creaking I have in my bike though, but that's another matter. 

As for your frame dilemma, I would take the R4, but only because I like new shiny stuff, and i'm pretty vain as well


----------



## MarvinK

Ya, I think the Addict is a better frame--the weight is awfully similar (regardless) and you get a more modern design (and a much cooler-looking white paint job).


----------



## bigmig88

I finally agreed with Scott that they are supplying an Addict R1, for a small upgrade cost (over the R4 they were offering). I also decided to get a new campy record groupset too which the bike shop offered me a deal I was happy with. They also gave me back my old CR1 Team repaired as well. So now I have a nice new bike and a pretty good training bike 

Something that did come out of this was that the problem was definately casused by my Campy bottom bracket. So beware if you are running the non Ultra Torque BB.


----------



## SleeveleSS

Sounds like it all worked out for the best.


----------



## b24fsb

scott take care of its customers!


----------



## syvrider

My bottom bracket shell unbonded from the carbon on my CR1 SL this past weekend. A request for a warranty replacement was submitted to Scott and I'm awaiting their reply. I will request replacement with an Addict. How much extra did you have to pay for the R1?


----------



## TickleMyOlmo

*Scott CR1 Bottom Bracket*

Is the bottom bracket Italian or English? I've got the "Scott Creak" disease on my 2005 CR1 Limited. This was the top-of-the-line bike in 2005, and it came spec'd with full Campy Record everything. The bike has just shy of 10,000 miles on it, and I am wondering if the frame is causing the problem, of if it's just time to replace the bottom bracket itself.


----------



## syvrider

The aluminum sleeve that is epoxied into the CR1 frame came loose. The epoxy broke free from the carbon. Scott admitted that this was a known problem and they warrantied the frame and offered an Addict upgrade for a nominal cost. I now ride the Addict and have had no problems. 

When the CR1 broke it made a loud pop, but then there was no obvious evidence of the unbonding until the aluminum sleeve slid free from the carbon when servicing the BB.


----------



## RoadCyclingNZ

I was the original post, and mine didnt pop but rather just started creaking. Just take it in and get it checked. They will no doubt warranty at their was a 5 year on those frames.


----------



## kristoph

*Solution*

Just for anyone with this problem....

My 2007 Scott CR1 Pro had the same issue. The Alumnium bottom bracket sleeve had become unbounded from the frame. 

Out of warranty but Scott gave me a repairer details.

HQ Fibre Products
Vale Farm Workshop
Blofield Road
Lingwood
Norwich
NR13 4AJ
01603 713972

The cost of fitting a new sleeve including mailing it back to me is £111 

Pretty reasonable IMO.

They also rushed the job through so I could have back to me for a crit (in less than a weeks time).


----------

